
Ranking poems in the English canon - mdlincoln
http://michaeldalvean.com/index.php/2016/01/03/a-poison-tree-is-the-greatest-poem-in-the-english-canon/
======
cafard
Curious, but I'm not sure what it tells us about poetry.

